# Underwater gear for hull cleaning



## 66luders (Jan 22, 2007)

I tried searching and didn't find any threads about gear for doing hull cleaning. 
I know most people pay somebody else to do the zincs and hull cleaning but I really want to be able to do it myself.

So what do I do for air? it looks like the professionals all have somekind of small air compressor. are there DC compressors available? and what would I use for a mouth piece?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

What you're looking for is called a hookah rig. It is essentially a scuba regulator hooked up to an oil-less air compressor. 

You should probably get some SCUBA training before using a hookah rig, as you can cause yourself serious injury if you're not properly trained.


----------



## Bill Mc (Apr 10, 2006)

Sail to a beach area or somewhere shallow. Mask, suction cup devise, 3M scrubby and a drywall knife. Gets it done for me.

Fair Winds,

Bill


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

66luders said:


> I tried searching and didn't find any threads about gear for doing hull cleaning.
> I know most people pay somebody else to do the zincs and hull cleaning but I really want to be able to do it myself.
> 
> So what do I do for air? it looks like the professionals all have somekind of small air compressor. are there DC compressors available? and what would I use for a mouth piece?


At FastBottoms Hull Diving, we use 110 volt hookah rigs for most of our work. They consist of a 3/4 hp oilless compressor, 50' of breathing hose and a 2nd stage regulator. The regs we use have been modified for use in a low-pressure application like a hookah rig. You can buy 12-volt systems commercially. I have never used one and cannot comment on their performance.
I personally like to use a suction cup (the business end of a small plunger attached to a PVC pipe "pistol grip" that I make myself) to keep me close to the work but some of my guys go without. Basic cleaning tools consist of 3M Doodlebug pads (again, attached by velcro to a base/handle that I make myself), a 6" metal scraper for the ocassional barnacle and a wire brush or stainless steel wool for the running gear.
A basic kit of hand tools for zinc replacement includes a flat-head screwdriver, a set of Allen keys (metric and SAE), a hammer and a pair of pliers.
With these items you should be good to go for most hull cleaning activites and related tasks.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

everyone of the cleaners at our marina uses a tank w/ 50' of hose


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Does anyone really know how many boaters think urine isn't restricted in NDZs? Additionally, there are over 500 boats in my marina with toxins painted on their bottoms, and who knows what else being discharged from their bilges. Knowing I'm ingesting enough toxic stuff from rubbing my bottom, wetsuit or not, I'm not taking any chances with additional toxic poisoning.

When I do clean my bottom, I cruise to a protected cove outside the marina and do similarly as Fastbttms by using a ScotchBrite pad w/ attached plastic handle. However, one of my standard AL80 Scuba tanks, integrated weight BCD, regulator - wetsuit, mask, fins and ankle weights are what I use to stay down.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

TrueBlue said:


> Knowing I'm ingesting enough toxic stuff from rubbing my bottom, wetsuit or not, I'm not taking any chances with additional toxic poisoning.


Any biocide or other chemicals released during a hull cleaning event settle out of the water column fairly quickly, within 10 or 15 minutes at most. So cleaning your boat in your slip is unlikely to expose you any more than doing it outside the marina. Fecal coliforms, are hopefully not an issue in your marina. Urine is water and unless someone is peeing on your head, you are not coming into contact with it.
I have been cleaning hulls for over 12 years and have never (twitch!) been sick (jerk!) or had an infection (drool) due to my time in the water... due to my time in the... due to my... what was I talking about?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Case in point . . . .


----------



## offline2004 (Mar 15, 2005)

Definitely do not go down in a marina. countless divers have been killed or seriously injured over the years in marinas from stray currents.


----------



## 66luders (Jan 22, 2007)

I will definitely try and make a section cup... that sounds like a great idea. how do you keep a piece of pvc stuck in the pluger?...with glue?


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

*I'm so cheap I squeak when I walk...*

so I made this bottom cleaner out of 2 inch PVC.

step 1, get in volvo or suitable hybrid car, preferably while wearing birkinstocks, your L.L. Bean Maine Hunting coat, your bermuda shorts, and a shirt that says "I'm with stupid"

step 2, mosey, sashay, saunter into your local home depot.

step 3, procure (1) 10 ft length of 2" pvc, grab a 2" pvc tee, a 60 degree elbow of 2" pvc,, 3-2" end caps, a hand full of 12" tie wraps, and a "great big-o" (thats a southern unit of measurement) can of that foam insulation.

step 4, don't forget the glue that welds all this stuff together.

step 5, find an astro-turf house/floor/welcome mat.

step 6, drag all this stuff to the front of the store, pay for it using some sort of legal tender.

step 7, reward yourself on your fantastic purchases with a 4.00 cup of coffee made by some liberal arts major that hasn't figured out that while she is infact liberal, her degree is not an art, and is... worthless.

step 8, note that the floor/welcome mat is either 15, or 18 inches wide. cut 2 pieces of the 10 ft pvc the same 15, or 18 inchs.

step 9, place one of the pieces you just cut into the "thru" portion of the tee. See, fits nice don't it. Ahhhhh. Ok, take it apart and glue those two bad boys together. Place and glue one of the end caps on the pipe as well. Once again... Ahhhhh. Fill said contraption with the foam. Try not to get it on the mating surfaces you have yet to glue, ok? Rinse, repeat with the other piece you cut, the "thru end" of the tee, and the end cap. (fill with foam before you glue on the end cap) Eureka, its coming togther ain't it? Get yourself an adult beverage if so desired, you've earned it.

Heres where it gets tricky, you might have to use some math skills depending on the beam of your hole in the water or, what the hell, wing it.

step 10. Cut another piece of the PVC about 45% the width of your beam. If you have an 8ft beam, your length would be, ... thats right einstein, about 43 inches. 
Poke, glue and fill that piece into the only place on the tee you should have open.

step 11. Glue 60 degree elbow to end of the last piece, you can see where i'm going with this can't ya?

step 12. Glue remaining piece of 2"pvc and end cap together.

step 13. Wrap cut pieces of astro turf around the 15 or 18 in. 2" pvc, (pi x radius squared, plus "a little"  ) Secure with tie wraps.

throw said device into water, lookie maude, it floats!
Retrieve device, grab non astro-turf side. Push astro turf side under your hull. Notice there is considerable upforce generated by the trapped air and the foam, giving an easy scrubbing affect(effect?).

Stop, enjoy another adult beverage, drink in the remarks of adulation coming from your dock mates. Regal them with tales of sea monsters or ex-wives, offer to make them one of the devices for oh, 100.00, (that usually works better AFTER numerous adult beverages).

Go home, all is right with the world.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I've always simply been able to dive on my hull with snorkle/fins/weight belt to changge my zincs or do some botom cleaning. Obviously...this involves coming up for air so you need to be comfortable with the snorkle and prepared with the tools you need as you can only get so much done in a 30-60 second time frame. Obviously a hookah or a tank are better solutons if you need to do this a lot but I've never found the need for such an investment. The tools Fast recommends are spot on. 
Clear water helps when you drop your Allen wrench set!


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

CP, I am a little confused.  How many adult beverages am I allowed to drink, should I drink. Is there a limit? Are these hard alcohol or beer? And, do I have to share?  
The rest of the instructions I am crystal on.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

cardiacpaul said:


> step 11. Glue 60 degree elbow to end of the last piece, you can see where i'm going with this can't ya?


No dude, I lost you back on #7. I got thinking about the coffee girl and how "liberal" she might be.

Can you snag lobster with it? No? OK, I'm going to stick with the scuba.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

offline2004 said:


> Definitely do not go down in a marina. countless divers have been killed or seriously injured over the years in marinas from stray currents.


Not that it has never happened, but "countless"? Puh-leez. In all the years I've been doing this, of all the tens of thousands of boats I have serviced, of all many dozens of hull cleaners I have met up and down the West Coast, I have only once, ever heard of anybody being killed or injured due to an electrical problem. And that story was third hand at best. Unplug the boat you're diving. You'll be fine.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

66luders said:


> I will definitely try and make a section cup... that sounds like a great idea. how do you keep a piece of pvc stuck in the pluger?...with glue?


Here is a pic of my device. Adult beverage included for scale:


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

cardiacpaul said:


> so I made this bottom cleaner out of 2 inch PVC.


CP

Could you draw a plan of this device, I am more ocular orientated.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

I have problems with stick figures, all of my drawings look like they were done by a slow 10 year old. (apologies to all of the slow 10 year olds) 
but here goes
cardiacpaul - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

cardiacpaul said:


> I have problems with stick figures, all of my drawings look like they were done by a slow 10 year old. (apologies to all of the slow 10 year olds)
> but here goes
> cardiacpaul - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


THIS is what you are cleaning hulls with?! Ummm... where can I get one?


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Simon, take a look around your local marina, there should be a few of them laying around you could borrow, I mean look at.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

that, my good man... is... "The Cuban" you can read her story in hersailnet under.. her first time. 

I am indeed blessed.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

cardiacpaul said:


> I am indeed blessed.


Truer words were never spoken. Wow!


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Heysus Christa CP, I see why you have heart problems


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

"The Cuban" makes it worthwhile to continue to fight for just one more day.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> Simon, take a look around your local marina, there should be a few of them laying around you could borrow, I mean look at.


If I find one like that laying around the marina, borrow/look be buggerd thats a keeper.

CP. What can I say........ THANK YOU


----------

